# Strength of the Dollar - impact purchasing



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

It seems the dollar is gaining momentum over other World Currencies these days. Does this slow you down or do you take advantage of the strength to make purchases now even with a shaky U.S. Economy?

Although what I'm seeing out there tells me to buy, I still can't pull the trigger on some things, because of an uncertain short term Economy.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

khubli said:


> It seems the dollar is gaining momentum over other World Currencies these days. Does this slow you down or do you take advantage of the strength to make purchases now even with a shaky U.S. Economy?
> 
> Although what I'm seeing out there tells me to buy, I still can't pull the trigger on some things, because of an uncertain short term Economy.


ROI on Habanos is always > 1 if worse comes to worse


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

khubli said:


> It seems the dollar is gaining momentum over other World Currencies these days. Does this slow you down or do you take advantage of the strength to make purchases now even with a shaky U.S. Economy?
> 
> Although what I'm seeing out there tells me to buy, I still can't pull the trigger on some things, because of an uncertain short term Economy.


I just got in trouble with my wife for buying too much stuff because it's cheap right now, so there's your answer!:r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

LOL. I don't have a significant other that I would get in trouble with right now unless you consider my conscience a significant entity.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

yayson said:


> ROI on Habanos is always > 1 if worse comes to worse


Makes me think if Habanos were traded as commodity, what kind of ROI would you expect? 1 year, 3 year, 5 year, 10 year returns. :]


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

khubli said:


> LOL. I don't have a significant other that I would get in trouble with right now unless you consider my conscience a significant entity.


Jiminy Cricket has gotten after me before:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

It feels like there's no better time to buy than now... I should slow down, but I don't see that happening while the deals are what they presently are.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Buy buy buy


----------



## Noxus (Nov 10, 2008)

I started a similar thread a few days ago. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=197849

I thought it may be a good time to stock up but from what I've learned, prices had not come down much if at all. I did however buy a few samplers from Cigars.com that I feel where a good price.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Noxus said:


> I started a similar thread a few days ago.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=197849
> 
> I thought it may be a good time to stock up but from what I've learned, prices had not come down much if at all. I did however buy a few samplers from Cigars.com that I feel where a good price.


This is in the Habanos section, which is currently a TOTALLY different situation price-wise.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

It's impacting me in both good and bad ways. The good way is that I just ordered a box of Monte #4s, PSD4s, SigloVIs, and two boxes of party shorts. The bad way is the political capital I'll have to expend when the stash shows up or when the CC bill is seen.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

The Euro has been dropping against the dollar for a while now. It's 1 Euro = 1.2679 Dollars. It was 1 Euro = 1.4 Dollars at the beginning of October. My math says that's a 10% savings vs October prices. It was over 1.55 for most of the summer.

There's only one thing you should be watching and that's the exchange rates.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

These are some of the best exchange rates we've seen in a while. I would take advantage of the strong dollar and buy some sticks when they're on sale. Stretch that dollar. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

krisko said:


> It's impacting me in both good and bad ways. The good way is that I just ordered a box of Monte #4s, PSD4s, SigloVIs, and two boxes of party shorts. The bad way is the political capital I'll have to expend when the stash shows up or when the CC bill is seen.


sounds like win win.. get more for the buck and have to put up less political capital ;]


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, I'm rather curious about this subject, I hope I am not going out of line here. My purchases are all dollar based; there is no currency exchanged involved. So, is the dollar price being dropped, or is this strictly on a currency exchange basis? i.e., $10 US and they are lowering prices, or $10 and having the currency converted to Euro/Pound in our favor?


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

raralith said:


> Well, I'm rather curious about this subject, I hope I am not going out of line here. My purchases are all dollar based; there is no currency exchanged involved. So, is the dollar price being dropped, or is this strictly on a currency exchange basis? i.e., $10 US and they are lowering prices, or $10 and having the currency converted to Euro/Pound in our favor?


Those trading in euros seem to be more reasonably priced than those trading in dollars IMO.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

raralith said:


> Well, I'm rather curious about this subject, I hope I am not going out of line here. My purchases are all dollar based; there is no currency exchanged involved. So, is the dollar price being dropped, or is this strictly on a currency exchange basis? i.e., $10 US and they are lowering prices, or $10 and having the currency converted to Euro/Pound in our favor?


Think of it this way. The dollar is worth more now than a few months ago, so it buys more than it did a few months ago. If a box of cigars costs 270 euros, and 1 dollar used to buy 1 euro, the cost used to be $270. However, if 1 dollar now buys 1.5 euros, and the box of cigars still costs 270 euros, the box of cigars now costs $180. That's very rough, but it should give you the right idea. IMO, the dollar will drop again soon, so I'm stocking up now . Now is also a great time to buy Euros for that European Vacation that you've been promising your wife!


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

raralith said:


> So, is the dollar price being dropped, or is this strictly on a currency exchange basis? i.e., $10 US and they are lowering prices, or $10 and having the currency converted to Euro/Pound in our favor?


I think what he meant to ask was if the places that charge in USD were dropping their prices to stay in line with the exchange rate, or if they were just charging the same as always and cashing in with sweet exchange rate. And in my experience so far you get a better deal on the sites that charge in euros.:2


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

VoteKinky06 said:


> I think what he meant to ask was if the places that charge in USD were dropping their prices to stay in line with the exchange rate, or if they were just charging the same as always and cashing in with sweet exchange rate. And in my experience so far you get a better deal on the sites that charge in euros.:2


Yup, that's it. Time to find one that charges in Euro's I guess.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I know that we're getting more bang for the buck due to exchange rates, but are prices dropping as well due to overstock or holiday specials on top of the favored exchange?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Dangerous situation. Cigars are good right now prices are even better. :hn


----------



## Phidelt076 (Oct 17, 2006)

khubli said:


> I know that we're getting more bang for the buck due to exchange rates, but are prices dropping as well due to overstock or holiday specials on top of the favored exchange?


I'm new to the world of Cuban cigars but I have noticed a lot of prices dropping and it seems like there are new deals popping up atleast every other day.

I've stocked up on a bunch of 50%-70% off multiple box sales (old stock) and have my list of newer release stuff that I'm slowing purchasing as they go on sale. From what I'm hearing, the prices should keep getting better until the end of the year.


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

If you look at the historical exchange rate between the dollar and the euro...man, I wish I would have been more in tune a few years ago...

But at $1.25 to the Euro, the price is right. I've been watching for specials and taking advantage of the good exchange rates.


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

FWIW, Here is the "stock" symbol that tracks the exchange rate:

EURUSD=X

It tracks the exchange rate live on my homepage...I use it as an excuse to pull the trigger on new boxes.


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Phidelt076 said:


> I'm new to the world of Cuban cigars but I have noticed a lot of prices dropping and it seems like there are new deals popping up atleast every other day.
> 
> I've stocked up on a bunch of 50%-70% off multiple box sales (old stock) and have my list of newer release stuff that I'm slowing purchasing as they go on sale. From what I'm hearing, the prices should keep getting better until the end of the year.


Me too, some of those multiple box sales are hard to pass up. :hn


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

raralith said:


> Well, I'm rather curious about this subject, I hope I am not going out of line here. My purchases are all dollar based; there is no currency exchanged involved. So, is the dollar price being dropped, or is this strictly on a currency exchange basis? i.e., $10 US and they are lowering prices, or $10 and having the currency converted to Euro/Pound in our favor?


Certain sites sell in Euros and others in US dollars. The benefit of a strong dollar is obvious when purchases are converted to dollars from euros. One would assume that the sites in dollars are lowering their prices or offering specials as a result of a strengthening dollar.


----------



## raralith (Sep 26, 2008)

krisko said:


> Certain sites sell in Euros and others in US dollars. The benefit of a strong dollar is obvious when purchases are converted to dollars from euros. One would assume that the sites in dollars are lowering their prices or offering specials as a result of a strengthening dollar.


One would assume that but they aren't at least to the impact of the current dollar vs euro. I'm comparing the prices and yeah, time to go with the euro. I called my credit card company too - no charge or fee for exchange rates!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I am starting to think it has effected my purchases :hn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Andyman said:


> I am starting to think it has effected my purchases :hn


I know it's affecting my decisions. I'm beyond denial now.


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

raralith said:


> One would assume that but they aren't at least to the impact of the current dollar vs euro. I'm comparing the prices and yeah, time to go with the euro. I called my credit card company too - no charge or fee for exchange rates!


My CC charges 1% for Euro / Dollar transactions. Still pretty reasonable.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

Mine charges the same.


----------



## VoteKinky06 (Jan 7, 2006)

looks like the dollar's starting to lose it's edge over the euro a little bit. not good news at all.:hn


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

H. Upmann Coronas Major are now $20 more than when I bought them a couple weeks ago...bad signs


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

Snake Hips said:


> H. Upmann Coronas Major are now $20 more than when I bought them a couple weeks ago...bad signs


Yep, Glad I got while the gettin was good. I had a feeling the weak dollar vs. euro was not going to last long.


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

Guess what? The rumor is... The Cuban Government is going to raise the cigar prices by 40% retail inside Cuba. 

Cuban lovers better start making friends with Hong Kong and Swiss venders.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Vancehu said:


> Guess what? The rumor is... The Cuban Government is going to raise the cigar prices by 40% retail inside Cuba.
> 
> Cuban lovers better start making friends with Hong Kong and Swiss venders.


Pfft. How many people get all their stock directly from inside Cuba? Most can't travel there anyway, so Switzerland remains their best friend.


----------

